# Boys and Barra weekend, Lenthalls 20-22 April



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well what a trip. Three days at Lenthalls. HowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the serenity. This really is a beautiful looking lake and the fishing is just a bonus!

Day One

We got on the road earlier than expected, everyone was keen. On the road by 5 am. We took our time getting there and then whilst we were setting up camp the new ranger came and saw us, reminding us of the restrictions on the lake. We headed for the gate and were on the water by 12:40, armed with slick rigs and ready for the barra. Not much action on the day though. I managed to get the first fish of the trip a couple of hours later in a shallow structure filled bay. A nice 40cm bass, equalling my PB, but it was my first fish on a spinner bait, so I was stoked. About half an hour later my mate Kristian managed to get his first ever freshwater fish, also on a spinner bait. It measured 36cm. Had to be off the water by 4PM so the session was only short. Good way to start the trip though and all were happy. Whilst packing up the yaks the ranger came and saw us again, so we picked his brains for tips on how to catch the barra. We then headed back to camp and the drinking started.

Day Two

Woke up feeling very ordinary. From all reports the night before I had made a fool of myself, after being handed Heinekins, XXXX gold, Carlton Mids, Red wine, White wine, Bourbon and Rum I am not surprised. We didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get on the water until about 8 am. We headed in the direction the ranger told us the barra were. I tried poppers but getting the action happening this morning was hard work because of my hangover. So I changed between a teeny torpedo and a spinnerbait, both are just cast and retrieve. With no surface action happening I got out the slick rig in neon colours and made an effort on the barra.

As we came to an arm in the dam Richard (first time yak fisho) was busted off on a snag by a barra. He was using the slick rigs in Black and gold. He retied and cast to the same snag, busted off again. So while he was retying I plonked a cast in and I was on. The fish jumped and then ran for the timber, I could feel the rubbing and before long it was all over. Bummer!

With lunch time approaching and no food in my churning belly we called it a day and headed back to camp for lunch.

Later that night while the roast was cooking we headed back out for a quick night time session but nothing was caught. So we headed back to camp for the roast and only a few beers.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Day Three

Alarm woke me at 5:30 and we headed off to our launch spot for a 6am start. I was first to boat a fish, a nice 38cm bass taken on a R2S bubble pop 65 in jungle perch colour. Richard got one soon after on a jitterbug it was about 30cm. About 8 am I stopped trying for surface action and tied on a spinner bait and started working the snags. Kristian was next to boat a fish, a 38cm bass taken on a jackal ripoff that he bought in the 4for $10 bin. I took note of this and tied on a G Vibe and started working the snags with it. Whilst drifting with the wind and in between snags I was throwing the slick rig with my other rod working the edges of the weed. I cast into the opening of a little bay and was medium winding the slick rig back when it exploded off into the middle of the dam. Ã¢â‚¬Å"IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m onÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

A few more pics


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

what a great trip guys, hows those Barras :shock: stunning fish

the waters your fishing look absolutely beautiful. you guys have some top fishing up that way...nice work.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fantasitc report and pics, some very nice Bass and barra in those pics! weather looked pretty nice too!

Ash


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Great Dam isn't it. I am glad you guys had such a great trip. Some nice fish caught. You have watch those good mates that keep handing you drinks all night. Hope you come back soon let us know. Well done and hope to see you up this way again sometime don't forget your Banjo next time.
Regards Crayman.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Unreal!!!!!!!!!!

Wayne your a bloody legend mate, that barra is solid and to get it from the yak is unbelievable. I am going to have to get there one day for sure.

Maybe we could arrange an AKFF trip up there when it warms up again after winter


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Wayne. A weekend to remember


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

YOU LITTLE BEWDY!! What a great weekend -well done on the Barra (I'll whack them in the Hall of Fame) . Not so well done on the hangover....ouch :roll:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys it was a great trip.

Ben we will have to organise something up there as it is a great spot to fish.

DaveyG I have put one in there but couldn't work out how to post a pic.

Here are some more pics


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

more photos


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Scenery and some of the locals


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne a couple of sessions like that make the drive north worthwhile...terrific outcome


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

WayneD said:


> DaveyG I have put one in there but couldn't work out how to post a pic.


all fixed. it's in there now


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Wayne, beautiful fish congratulations Cheers Mal.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

What a weekend!!! And some great fish to boot. Good to see you were camping and eating in style.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well done guys, It was a top result and some great fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe2DXc0AABTfgAASQOcACACAEIA/795gIAB1EUeSBhNGTTTJ6mnqCKeympiJjJqPUPU02kKjCdiMkoJL23+30q/OVb35GrqYeHA2UJv3EVty8mXZBA0jFkNPWkob7US0112BbkNtAxYY1m4n6jJ/wqzVqH9Ev1xSdYuydFtjJoEEpBZjRYPb+LuSKcKEh2wa7mg=


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

An inspirational thread fella's...what a hoot!! :!: Thumping good fish and great pics, althoguh I reckon was only saying ya'd caught one


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Unbelievable! What an awsome weekend with great results. Congratulations to you all. It looks like a great spot for camping and getting away from it all.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

top stuff wayne , well done 
milan


----------

